# I NEED HELP GAING WEIGHT



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

HELLO, I'M 30 YEARS OLD BEN DIAGNOSED WITH IBS FOR 4 YEARS NOW AFTER GALL BLADDER REMOVED. I WEIGHED AT THAT TIME 115LLBS. AFTER SURGERY STARTED TO LOSE WEIGHT GOT TO 106LBS NOW WITH IN THE PAST THREE MONTHS I HAVE HAD A TERRIBLE EPISODE WITH IBS AND AM NOW DOWN TO AN EMBARASSING 90ISH LBS WHICH MAKES ME VERY UPSET AND AM STRESSING OF THE WEIGHT LOSS. I AM ALSO NOW SOME WHAT LACTOSE INTOLERANT I CAN GET A SHAKE DOWN AND EAT CHEESE. I NEVER DID LIKE YOGURT. MY HUSBAND SAYS I'M A PICKY EATER BUT I CAN GET MOST THINGS DONE.(OR USE TO SHOULD I SAY) I NEED SOME HELP BEFORE I LOSE IT. HAS ANYONE ELSE LOST A TREMENDOUS AMOUNT OF WEIGHT FROM THIS AND IF SO WHAT DID OR ARE YOU DOING TO KEEP THE WEIGHT ON? I ASKED MY DR. TO PUT ME ON SOMETHING TO HELP ME GAIN BACK SOME WEIGHT BUT HE IS SCARED IT WILL JUST COUNTER-REACT TO MY IBS. I CANT STAND THE TATSE OF ENSURE TYPE DRINKS I TRIED THEY ARE JUST TO CHALKY. I GOT ON LINE TODAY AND FROM A LINK ...COM I ORDERED A COOK/RECIPE BOOK FOR IBS SUFFERS MAYBE I;LL GET SOME TIPS FROM THERE AS WELL. BUT IF ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE LET ME KNOW SOMETHING BEFORE I SHRINK AWAY!!


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

I find that peanut butter and tuna fish are two foods that help me put on weight. Peanut butter is high in calories, and tuna fish is high in protein -- if you work out, you can put on some body mass. Both of which my stomach tolerates quite well.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

I got these protein bars from Sams club and I ate 2 of them a day. They are pretty nasty, I gagged the first time I ate one but now I'm back up to my 115 lbs here. I would like to be 120-125 but it doesnt seem like my body does I seen weight gainers at GNC.. 2200 calories in one serving but I havent tried it yet. I'm too afraid of it causing me major D.


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

Liberate said:


> I find that peanut butter and tuna fish are two foods that help me put on weight. Peanut butter is high in calories, and tuna fish is high in protein -- if you work out, you can put on some body mass. Both of which my stomach tolerates quite well.


 I LOVE PB&J'S BUT SOMETIMES GET CRAMPY AFTER I EAT THEM I'M NOT A BIG I DON'T EAT ANY SEA FOOD NOT BIG ON TUNA SANDWICHES SINCE I WAS A KID. I ALWAYS SAY I'M GONNA WORK OUT BUT DON'T EVER FELL WELL ENOUGH TO GET THERE. I'LL START BACK ON PB&J'S SINCE NOW TAKING CALCIUM MAYBE MY STOMACH CAN TOLERATE IT BETTER. THANKS FOR THE ADVICE.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

peanut butter is a great source of healthy fats that could help gain weight... however if you hadvn't eaten it in awhile, make sure you add it back SLOWLY! PB has a TON of fat... and too much will definitely cramp you up. Start with maybe just a bite, see how you handle that, and then maybe have 2 bites the next day.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Any kind of nuts and seeds.. also avacado is a huge source of natural fat, and it never bothers my tummy.. none of these things are dairy or meat which can really hurt the stomach for most.. and as you said, for you. But ultimately.. just eating a lot of the things you love will cause you to gain weight. I wish you the best.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Elavil can help you gain weight as well as help with the pain and D from IBS.It helps increase your appetite and slow down your metabolism. They sometimes prescribe it to anorexics to help put on weight, as well a treat depression/anxiety.It is the only way I ever gained weight. I was 86lbs, even after kids, and when my IBS got bad I went down to 78!! I went up to 126, but only after getting on the 75mg dose, 50mg will put on some, but not as much....seems the higher the dose, the more you gain. I went off a while ago because it was too much weight, as I am 5'2". I have kept part of the weight and am now at 113.It did help with my cramping and D.


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

tltrull said:


> Elavil can help you gain weight as well as help with the pain and D from IBS.It helps increase your appetite and slow down your metabolism. They sometimes prescribe it to anorexics to help put on weight, as well a treat depression/anxiety.It is the only way I ever gained weight. I was 86lbs, even after kids, and when my IBS got bad I went down to 78!! I went up to 126, but only after getting on the 75mg dose, 50mg will put on some, but not as much....seems the higher the dose, the more you gain. I went off a while ago because it was too much weight, as I am 5'2". I have kept part of the weight and am now at 113.It did help with my cramping and D.


 You know I have some Elavil @ home my Dr. prescribed for my IBS. I forget how many mg it didnt seem to help but maybe I'll try again for weight. Thanks for the advice. Glad to hear you got some weight on.


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

LauraH said:


> Any kind of nuts and seeds.. also avacado is a huge source of natural fat, and it never bothers my tummy.. none of these things are dairy or meat which can really hurt the stomach for most.. and as you said, for you. But ultimately.. just eating a lot of the things you love will cause you to gain weight. I wish you the best.


 Love avacados will keep them in mind cause I dont eat them very often. I'm also snacking on a trail mix Cranberries and More(Cranberries,Almonds,Sunflower Nuts,Pepitas,Cashwes & Dried Apples) Thanks for your well wishes I reraly do appreciate them.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

shae45 said:


> You know I have some Elavil @ home my Dr. prescribed for my IBS. I forget how many mg it didnt seem to help but maybe I'll try again for weight. Thanks for the advice. Glad to hear you got some weight on.


Probably25mg...its usually where they start. I gradually went up to 50mg, then to 75mg. The 75mg is what helped me the most, but you have to work your way up. A month on low dose, up the next month and then up once more the next month. It gives you time to get used to the med. and the higher dose this way.When I got my weight up a little too high, I switched to 60mg Cymbalta which works just as well without more weight gain. I have managed to keep 1/2 the gained weight after the switch.It is a seamless transition, since they are similar in how they work, no need to wean off of one and start the other which is great.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Elavil or Remeron will pack it on you.


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

tltrull said:


> Probably25mg...its usually where they start. I gradually went up to 50mg, then to 75mg. The 75mg is what helped me the most, but you have to work your way up. A month on low dose, up the next month and then up once more the next month. It gives you time to get used to the med. and the higher dose this way.When I got my weight up a little too high, I switched to 60mg Cymbalta which works just as well without more weight gain. I have managed to keep 1/2 the gained weight after the switch.It is a seamless transition, since they are similar in how they work, no need to wean off of one and start the other which is great.


It is 25mg I left message for my Dr. to get more at higher dose he hasnt called back yet.


----------



## 22328 (Feb 13, 2007)

osaria said:


> I got these protein bars from Sams club and I ate 2 of them a day. They are pretty nasty, I gagged the first time I ate one but now I'm back up to my 115 lbs here. I would like to be 120-125 but it doesnt seem like my body does I seen weight gainers at GNC.. 2200 calories in one serving but I havent tried it yet. I'm too afraid of it causing me major D.


I started eating Luna bars to try and gain some extra weight. They're really good, I'm addicted to the smores flavor. I've only gained a few pounds though.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

What's so frustrating with weight gaining while having IBS is tat you can gain a couple lbs. have a bad weekend and get sick, and lose it all again. That's the battle I am facing now. I gained 5 lbs. and lost it in a a weekend. It's impossible!


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

dreday said:


> What's so frustrating with weight gaining while having IBS is tat you can gain a couple lbs. have a bad weekend and get sick, and lose it all again. That's the battle I am facing now. I gained 5 lbs. and lost it in a a weekend. It's impossible!


 I KNOW RIGHT. IM EATING PRETTY GOOD RIGHT NOW AND AM EXPECTING TO GAIN THE WEIGHT JUST AS FAST AS I LOST IT. BUT THATS NOT THE CASE AND IS FRUSTRATING.BUT IM STICKING TO THE CALCIUM AND MY DR. PRESCRIBED ELAVIL @ 75MG SO IM HOPING THAT HELPS TOO.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Lucky you. I need some meds. I hope it works for you. I just went to a funeral today for a family member I didn't really know. My whole immediate family was saying i think I got. How bad I look, my eyes are sinking in! I was thinking, ok i know i lost a lot of weight, but i didnt think my eyes were sunken in! i feel so bad about myself today.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

dreday said:


> Lucky you. I need some meds. I hope it works for you. I just went to a funeral today for a family member I didn't really know. My whole immediate family was saying i think I got. How bad I look, my eyes are sinking in! I was thinking, ok i know i lost a lot of weight, but i didnt think my eyes were sunken in! i feel so bad about myself today.


 I know exactly how you feel! When I saw one of my aunts after losing weight she was like "OMG you look TERRIBLE! You're mom told me you had lost weight, but i didn't realize you would look THIS bad!" Made me feel like absolute ####! It's not like we can help it! And to be completely honest with you, I don't think we look as scary as people say. I think that they are afraid we are anorexic, so they are trying to "make us realize" that we're too thin. HELLO WE KNOW. I guess with 90% of the world on a diet, it's impossible for them to understand us having problems gaining weight. As long as you are trying, that is all that matters. Keep you're head up - you are beautiful - whether or not they see it is their own problem.


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

megflyin said:


> I know exactly how you feel! When I saw one of my aunts after losing weight she was like "OMG you look TERRIBLE! You're mom told me you had lost weight, but i didn't realize you would look THIS bad!" Made me feel like absolute ####! It's not like we can help it! And to be completely honest with you, I don't think we look as scary as people say. I think that they are afraid we are anorexic, so they are trying to "make us realize" that we're too thin. HELLO WE KNOW. I guess with 90% of the world on a diet, it's impossible for them to understand us having problems gaining weight. As long as you are trying, that is all that matters. Keep you're head up - you are beautiful - whether or not they see it is their own problem.


 I KNOW I WAS GETTING MY NAILS AND TOES DONE YESTERDAY THE LADY SAID SHE WANTED TO BE SMALL LIKE ME. I WAS LIKE EVERYBODY WANTS TO LOSE WEIGHT IM TRYING TO PACK IT ON. IM JUST HOPING THIS ELAVIL AND CALCIUM HELP. SO FAR IM FEELING GREAT. I JUST TOLD MY hUSBAND 2NITE AFTER DINNER I FELT NORMAL!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP THINGS WILL GET BETTER. WE NEED TO HOLD ON TO THAT! ILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

shae45 said:


> I KNOW I WAS GETTING MY NAILS AND TOES DONE YESTERDAY THE LADY SAID SHE WANTED TO BE SMALL LIKE ME. I WAS LIKE EVERYBODY WANTS TO LOSE WEIGHT IM TRYING TO PACK IT ON. IM JUST HOPING THIS ELAVIL AND CALCIUM HELP. SO FAR IM FEELING GREAT. I JUST TOLD MY hUSBAND 2NITE AFTER DINNER I FELT NORMAL!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP THINGS WILL GET BETTER. WE NEED TO HOLD ON TO THAT! ILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS.


I've only been taking the Elavil for a week, and so far I got sick 4 times today....not encouraging. But I saw a psychiatrist today to get some anxiety medication, she said she suggests to all of her underweight patients to drink Ensure. The stuff for old people. he said oit makes you gain weight, especially the one specifically labeled to maintain or gain weight. i have no clue if it will mess with our stomachs more, so I am going to try it out. Just thought anyone might want to know.


----------



## 15737 (Apr 9, 2007)

dreday said:


> I've only been taking the Elavil for a week, and so far I got sick 4 times today....not encouraging. But I saw a psychiatrist today to get some anxiety medication, she said she suggests to all of her underweight patients to drink Ensure. The stuff for old people. he said oit makes you gain weight, especially the one specifically labeled to maintain or gain weight. i have no clue if it will mess with our stomachs more, so I am going to try it out. Just thought anyone might want to know.


Asl your doctor to prescribe megace for you. I lost 12 pounds and this med is used for many things. It makes you gain weight, I still have IBS C but I put back the 12 pounds. It was a life saver.LynneFlorida


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

dreday said:


> I've only been taking the Elavil for a week, and so far I got sick 4 times today....not encouraging. But I saw a psychiatrist today to get some anxiety medication, she said she suggests to all of her underweight patients to drink Ensure. The stuff for old people. he said oit makes you gain weight, especially the one specifically labeled to maintain or gain weight. i have no clue if it will mess with our stomachs more, so I am going to try it out. Just thought anyone might want to know.


I think the nutritional drinks are a good idea - but I would suggest Boost over Ensure. I'm pretty sure they have basically the same nutrients/calories, but the Boost tastes a lot better. Also, have you heard of a supplement called Benecalorie? You can order it online, it is a small liquid pack you can add to food. I believe it has 330 cal and 30g fat (not sure how well you can tolerate fat). I've never actually tried it but I've heard it works well for others.


----------



## vbarbie (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you been tested for Celiac Disease?I had my gallbladder removed 4 years ago too. Was great for about 9 months after that, then all these ibs symptoms. My doctor tested me for celiac and told me to go gluten free. It was a challenge but I was feeling much better. Then I had a painful attack that the doctors label as gastritis and then they put me back in the ibs bucket and told me not celiac. I was relieved to not have a strict diet, but i keep getting worse. I had a Celiac DNA test done and it showed positive. Now I'm all confused. Celiac or ibs? Can you have both? Does anyone has have celiac and ibs?


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

vbarbie said:


> Have you been tested for Celiac Disease?I had my gallbladder removed 4 years ago too. Was great for about 9 months after that, then all these ibs symptoms. My doctor tested me for celiac and told me to go gluten free. It was a challenge but I was feeling much better. Then I had a painful attack that the doctors label as gastritis and then they put me back in the ibs bucket and told me not celiac. I was relieved to not have a strict diet, but i keep getting worse. I had a Celiac DNA test done and it showed positive. Now I'm all confused. Celiac or ibs? Can you have both? Does anyone has have celiac and ibs?


I'm not sure who you are asking, but I will answer. I have been tested for celiac by both blood work twice and a biospy. Everything has always come back negative. I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but if you are following a gluten free diet, and are then tested for celiac, it will come back negative because your body does not have those antibodies at that point in time. In order to test positive, you must have gluten in your body. I would guess this is why your test came back negative when you were diagnosed with gastritis. It sounds like you were doing much better on a gluten free diet - so I would think that you definitely do have celiac disease. And even if you don't... if the diet makes you feel better, by all means, follow it!!


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

dreday said:


> I've only been taking the Elavil for a week, and so far I got sick 4 times today....not encouraging. But I saw a psychiatrist today to get some anxiety medication, she said she suggests to all of her underweight patients to drink Ensure. The stuff for old people. he said oit makes you gain weight, especially the one specifically labeled to maintain or gain weight. i have no clue if it will mess with our stomachs more, so I am going to try it out. Just thought anyone might want to know.


SORRY TO HEAR ELAVIL ISNT WORKING FOR YOU. I HAVENT GOTTEN SICK FROM IT. MAYBE YOUR TAKING TO MANY DIFFERENT KIND OF MEDICINE IN A DAY AND ITS TOO MUCH FOR YOUR STOMACH TO HANDLE. I ONLY TAKE 2-1/2 TABLETS OF CALCIUM 1-1/2 TABLET IN THE AM & 2ND-1/2 2HOURS BEFORE BED AND THAN MY ELAVIL JUST BEFORE GOING TO BED. I TRIED THE ENSURE AND OTHER WEIGHT GAIN DRINKS I CANT STAND THEM TOO CHALKY FOR ME. BUT HEY MAYBE THEY WILL WORK FOR YOU. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Lynne patten said:


> Asl your doctor to prescribe megace for you. I lost 12 pounds and this med is used for many things. It makes you gain weight, I still have IBS C but I put back the 12 pounds. It was a life saver.LynneFlorida


You have IBSC and you've lost a lot of weight? I would htink that it would make you gain weight. Tha's odd. Ya I'll right that one down and if all the ones im on fail, ill ask about that one. what is it used for? if it makes you go more, then i cant take that, thats my problem.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 21, 2007)

The problem with anti-depressants is that you can’t take it forever… There is a high risk of dependence.I took them for about 1,5 years and they really helped me gaining weight and with my diarrhea. The problem was that after I stopped taking them (as my doc suggested) I went back to the start point.It’s been a year since I stopped and I lost all the weight I gained the year before. Also my diarrhea is back and stronger than ever…All those high caloric shakes have lactose or at least whey protein, what is an IBS triggering.Maybe a good nutritionist is the best solution (they will probably recommend a diet full of carbs without triggering the symptoms of IBS). Regards.Eduardo.


----------



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

I really can relate. I'm 5'3" used to weigh between 107-112, then I got down to 96lbs after having a bad stomach flu AND having my gallbladder removed. I am on a low-fat diet after the GB removal because I have trouble digesting fats...but guess what? The good news is I'm gaining weight! Thank GOD! 3 lbs in about 2 months...here's my secret. I also have a very sensitive stomach, cannot even think of having shakes because they bloat me (I can't handle dairy either) so I load up on the carbs! I don't have a gluten sensitivity, thank goodness...my fiance purchased a bread maker, so I've been loading up on different kinds of breads. I absolutely love bread, it's delicious, digests well, doesn't give me a stomach ache, and helps me put on the pounds. I try to eat breads that are high in protein, I notice that even though I'm sensitive to milk, if I add it to my breads, I handle it fine. I've also started drinking rice milk. For awhile I stopped eating big breakfasts, but then I slowly introduced myself to rice/soy milk with cereal in the morning, and it works great. I drink enriched vanilla rice dream milk; it has some vitamins so I feel like it's healthier than the regular one. Anyhow, basically, eating breakfast and tons of bread has helped me. Gaining weight has always been hard for me...and although some people would think it's a blessing, it's very frustrating to feel that I'm 22 and can still fit in to kid's clothes! I had to buy some work pants at Limited TOO! Things will get better, just try to eat tons of carbs, even white rice, plain pancakes, and bread bread bread especially--they'll do the trick







. Good luck!******Oh, and want to hear something that'll make you laugh?







It's so ironic; I looove to cook, I loove food, I cook whenever I can and hope to go to culinary art school, even with a gut like mine! (Even if I can't eat the food I make, my fiance does--he's usually my kitchen guinea pig







). I'm determined to attend culinary art school, even with undergrad debt and IBS; I'm a hardcore food network fanatic that hopes to be the first chef to make IBS friendly food at some fancy but affordable restaurant...one of these days


----------

